# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Приветствую всех!

## Ponchik

Привет! 
Мой Русский уже давно спадает потому что у меня нет шанса ежедневно его использовать. 
Я бы был очень благодарен если бы вы мне помогли с грамматическими ошибками и так далее. 
Хочу по знакомиться и иметь многие интересные беседы! 
Всем всего хорошего и с наступающим! ::

----------


## julia_s7

Привет! Смешной у тебя ник. 
Мой Русский уже давно спадает ухудшается потому что у меня нет шанса ежедневно его использовать. 
Я бы был очень благодарен если бы вы мне помогли с грамматическими ошибками грамматикой и так далее. 
Хочу по знакомиться и много интересно беседоватьиметь многие интересные беседы! 
Всем всего хорошего и с наступающим! 
Тебя тоже с наступающим!твой русский очень неплох!
Давай болтать если есть желание.  ::

----------


## julia_s7

In red is what should be replaced with the words following it (please correct my English in your turn)  :: )

----------


## qza

О, хороший русский язык у тебя. Мне нравится, интересно подобраны слова, точно по смыслу, но немного не по-русски. Поэтому:  _Мой русский (язык) уже давно угасает, (maybe) потому что у меня нет возможности ежедневно его использовать._  _Я бы был очень благодарен, если бы вы мне помогли с грамматическими ошибками и так далее (maybe, тому подобное)._  _Хочу познакомиться и иметь много интересных бесед!_

----------


## n8m

I'll help everybody, who wants practice Russian. Just add me in Skype or ICQ (see below).   

> у меня нет шанса ежедневно его использовать.

 нет возможности 
Пишите!

----------


## Ponchik

Спасибо, меня Пончиком в детстве называли. Бабули кормить любили.  
Я вообще с детство по Русский разговаривал, но после того как я переехал всё время по Английскому блатаю. И у меня сложения слов странное наверно потому что мне приходится переводить с Английского. Надеюсь переучиться обратно.  
Благодарю за помощь!

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо, меня Пончиком в детстве называли. Бабули кормить любили.  
> Я вообще с детства по-русский разговаривал, но после того, как я переехал, всё время по-английски болтаю. И у меня _сложения слов_ странные, наверное, потому что мне приходится переводить с английского. Надеюсь переучиться обратно.  
> Благодарю за помощь!

 В целом, неплохо. Но действительно, если ты раньше говорил по-русски, то мог бы и лучше. _Сложение слов_ - не совсем понятно, что ты имел в виду. И прилагательные, образованные от названия национальностей (английский, русский, американский и т. д.), по-русски пишутся с маленькой буквы. Кроме того, как и в английском языке, предложение лучше не начинать с союза и (and).

----------


## Crocodile

> _Сложение слов_ - не совсем понятно, что ты имел в виду.

 Возможно, имеется в виду порядок слов?

----------


## Ponchik

Спасибо за советы, надеюсь что практика скоро исправит мои ошибки. 
Я сейчас начинаю читать русские книги и это тоже наверно повлияет.

----------

